# Poor egg quality?



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Can any one shed some light or positivity on this?

1st IVF.. 15 eggs collected, only 6 mature enough to fertilise.. 
5 of the 6 fertilised (ICSI)
Day 3.. 3embryos did not develop at all, the last 2 were also poor quality and only reached the 5-6 cell stage.
Result.. Expected BFN.

2nd IVF.. My Dr changed my protocol from Gonal F + cetrotide to Menepur + cetrotide.
13 eggs collected.. Only *1* mature enough to fertilise..
1 of 1 fertilised. 
Day 3 will be Monday.. Hoping it is still there and developing ok then I'll have it put back on board, although we have been told to prepare ourselves as it may not survive the week end.

Why do I have a great number of eggs but all such poor quality??
I am mid 20s, fit and healthy.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

how long was it each time between your trigger injection and your egg collection? it could be possible that increasing that time span would give you more mature eggs (though it risks you ovulating before collection, so it's tricky to work out whether to do that) my consultant suggested we might get more mature eggs by doing that.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Couldnt read and run hun. I was told after my first IVF which was a LP that it wasnt for me as we had 18 eggs but only 1 fertilised with few mature enough to try. I was told a SP was the best for egg quality though, but see you tried this on #2.
Have they said anything about the quality themselves?

Its heartbreaking when this happens and it broke me for a while, so wishing you all the love and luck in the world hun xx

Sue


----------



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi 
Have you considered if it is the sperm that is causing the slow development? S times it can look good but can have unseen probs eg DNa fragmentation xx


----------

